# Synaptics touchpad driver for Vista 32 bit?



## fred2028 (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi, I've just upgraded from Windows XP Home SP2 to Windows Vista Ultimate on my Toshiba Satellite a100. I was wondering where I could download a driver for Synaptics touchpad that works? I tried the generic drivers from Synaptics' website, but they do not install completely (the second component always fails to install). Then I tried the ones from Toshiba's website, but The Vista-compatible ones display an error that says error code "#5B4 @10". Then I tried The Windows XP-compatible drivers, and they work perfectly, except the fact that I cannot configure enhanced features such as virtual scrolling and tap zones.
I click on the icon in the tray, click on The Device Settings tab, and whenever I click on The Settings button nothing happens. Any help?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

What model toshia A100 what?


----------



## fred2028 (Nov 2, 2006)

BCCOMP said:


> What model toshia A100 what?


Toshiba Satellite a100 PSAA8C-0FH00E


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Sorry it took me so long ( I was searching Toshiba for Drivers ). Here is a list of drivers that are installed with a Vista OS for your system. I would check each one and compare what you have on your model. I do not when you upgraded if you followed this list:

Component List	Satellite A100 PSAA8	

Contents and Installation order
for Windows VISTA




Satellite A100 PSAA8

driver\BIOS\A100_510\English\s10v510.exe
driver\Value Added Package\V1.0.11btn\english\setup.exe
driver\Button Support\6Btn_PSAA8_PSAAB_PSAA9_PSAAC_PSPA0_PSPA3_PSPA4_PSPA6_PSAB0_PSAB2_PSMA0_PSMA1\TBSbtnSt.exe
driver\Display Driver Intel\15.0.2.1132 PV\English\setup.exe
driver\Flashmedia Driver\V2.0.0.6_IEC\English\setup.exe
driver\Touchpad\V9.1.0_IEC\English\setup.exe
driver\Sound Driver\V6.0.1.5334woSRS_IEC\English\setup.exe
driver\Modem Driver\SM2173ALD0C\english\setup.exe
driver\Wireless Network Driver Atheros\v7.1.0.90-2\English\setup.exe
driver\Wireless Network Driver Intel\v10.6.0.29-2\English\IMDGInst.exe
driver\Bluetooth Stack\v51001T_20061222\English\setup.exe
driver\Fingerprint Utility\V5.6.0Build3284 Dis13667\English\setup.exe
driver\Hardware Setup\V2.00.04STV\english\setup.exe
driver\Password Utility\V2.00.04STV_IEC\english\setup.exe
driver\SD Utilities\V1.6\English\setup.exe
driver\Config Free\Ver7.00.23_for_Vista\English\setup.exe
driver\Acoustic Silencer\V2.00.02\English\setup.exe
driver\DVD Player\V8.0B06.107-SRS-HP-1205\English\setup.exe
driver\Ulead DVD Movie Factory\V5.51.0018.0 SE001\English\setup.exe
driver\Disc Creator\V2.0.0.4\English\ToDiscSetup.exe

In the meantime I will do a little more searching on this issue.
Let me know if you have any different version other than listed here.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## fred2028 (Nov 2, 2006)

BCCOMP said:


> Sorry it took me so long ( I was searching Toshiba for Drivers ). Here is a list of drivers that are installed with a Vista OS for your system. I would check each one and compare what you have on your model. I do not when you upgraded if you followed this list:
> 
> Component List	Satellite A100 PSAA8
> 
> ...


Hi,
I installed a clean version of Vista. Meaning that I bought my laptop just under a year ago with XP Home, then I upgraded it to Vista manually. So I have none of these drivers installed except Toshiba Value Add and an outdated version of Synaptics.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Well now that you have upgraded to VISTA on your system you should update the drivers. From what I have seen, your laptop is Vista compatible not Vista ready and these drivers should be installed (as per Tohiba). You can get these drivers here:
http://eu.computers.toshiba-europe.com/cgi-bin/ToshibaCSG/download_drivers_bios.jsp?service=EU
Be sure you follow them in order from the list I posted above or you may get errors when installing.
I also hope you will or have increased your memory (over 1GB). Vista does not run well on anything less.


----------



## fred2028 (Nov 2, 2006)

BCCOMP said:


> Well now that you have upgraded to VISTA on your system you should update the drivers. From what I have seen, your laptop is Vista compatible not Vista ready and these drivers should be installed (as per Tohiba). You can get these drivers here:
> http://eu.computers.toshiba-europe.com/cgi-bin/ToshibaCSG/download_drivers_bios.jsp?service=EU
> Be sure you follow them in order from the list I posted above or you may get errors when installing.
> I also hope you will or have increased your memory (over 1GB). Vista does not run well on anything less.


Yup. My laptop comes with 1 GB memory. And thanks, I'll take a look.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hold on a second I made a Boo, Boo. I was searching the ERUOPEAN site not Canada Give me a minute and I will get you your Drivers and the list
SORRY,
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Sorry, 
Here is the LIST:

Sun Java 2 Runtime Environment
TOSHIBA Value Added Package
Intel 945GM/940GML Display Driver
TI PCI7411(6-in-1) Driver
Synaptics Luxpad & TouchPad Driver
Realtek Audio Driver with UAA Bus driver
TOSHIBA Software Modem 
Intel 10/100/GbE Wired LAN Driver (Included with Operating System)
Intel 802.11a/g Golan Driver
Atheros WirelessLAN 802.11a/g.g Driver
Bluetooth Stack for Windows by Toshiba
Bluetooth Monitor
TOSHIBA Finger Print Utility
TOSHIBA Hardware Setup
TOSHIBA Supervisor Password
TOSHIBA SD Utilities
TOSHIBA Assist
TOSHIBA ConfigFree
Toshiba Extended Tiles for Windows Mobility Center
CD/DVD Acoustic Silencer
User Guide

Here is the Driver Link:

http://209.167.114.38/support/Download/ln_byModel.asp#

BESURE to select VISTA for OS.

I am SORRY for the confusion at least the list is a smaller one.
SORRY,
Bill


----------



## fred2028 (Nov 2, 2006)

BCCOMP said:


> Hold on a second I made a Boo, Boo. I was searching the ERUOPEAN site not Canada Give me a minute and I will get you your Drivers and the list
> SORRY,
> Bill


Oh OK. Well from that European site, I tried to install the driver and here is what I got (after about 5 minutes).
I'm downloading the drivers from your most recent post right now. Thanks!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

I am glad I got a hold of you. Let me know how you make out. Be sure to read any notes especially about the BIOS upgrade.
SORRY again,
Bill


----------



## fred2028 (Nov 2, 2006)

BCCOMP said:


> I am glad I got a hold of you. Let me know how you make out. Be sure to read any notes especially about the BIOS upgrade.
> SORRY again,
> Bill


Ya I read about that BIOS upgrade from The Toshiba site and I've already upgraded my BIOS, so no problems there.
Thanks for your help and I hope it works =)


----------



## fred2028 (Nov 2, 2006)

I installed the aforementioned drivers and then the touchpad, but no success. Here is the error screen I get after 10 minutes of wait time.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

OK, Lets try this. See if there is any version of the Synaptic touchpad in your 
ADD/Remove programs and unistall it. Then try to reinstall. Can you tell me what the error screen says. I cant get a clean picture to read it (even magnified). 
Thanks.


----------



## fred2028 (Nov 2, 2006)

BCCOMP said:


> OK, Lets try this. See if there is any version of the Synaptic touchpad in your
> ADD/Remove programs and unistall it. Then try to reinstall. Can you tell me what the error screen says. I cant get a clean picture to read it (even magnified).
> Thanks.


I always uninstall previous versions and restart my laptop before I try a new driver.
The error says:


> Some drivers were successfully installed on this computer. Some could not be installed. See The Status column for more details.
> 
> If a device came with your software, you can not connect it to your computer.
> 
> ...


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi fred2028,
Sorry I have not gotten back to you sooner about this issue. I tried contacting Toshiba (1-800-663-0378), but they declined to help (they wanted a serial number). I would reccomend contacting them and see if they can help. This is the first time I have run into this problem and am now at my wits end. The only other advice I can give you is from a moderator who has also looked into this issue but I think you should contact Toshiba first

Things to have him do,,,,,,,,,, Make sure he has downloaded and intalled the latest chipset drivers for vista, directly from his chipset manufacture, you would be supprised how many people upgrade to vista and neglect to load the chipset drivers because they can't find them or vista won't except them because they are the wrong ones.
Also make sure he got all the latest MS updates.

Other than that I dunno but to wait for a better driver release.

Let me know if you come up with anything on this
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## horsecharles (Dec 14, 2007)

Click any part of this message. TOSHIBA-- Synaptics TouchPad Driver for Windows Vista Version: 10.0.11.1 
Size: 7,066,520 bytes 
Posted: 11/27/07 
Released Date: 11/19/07 
Applicable Categories: Driver, Touchpad 
Operating System: Windows Vista 
Package: WinZIP self-installing ZIP file. Can also be unZIPped using WinZip, PKUnZip or equivalent. Also supports silent installation. Click for silent/unattended installation instructions. 
File: driver_touchpad_synaptics_26903A.exe 

BTW actual driver date reported by your system will be 08/15/07
Also, right after you originally posted this, there was an earlier July v10.x released.


----------



## alstreck (Nov 16, 2008)

When the Synaptecs Touchpad stops working in Windows Vista. You should download the 'Toshiba Value Added Package' and then launch 'Flash Cards' utility. There is a setting to enable the Function Keys, and thus enable the Touchpad! Voila.


----------

